# Eating his own poo!



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever come across this? Is it something to be concerned about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Been there done that, not with Rufus thankfully. Lots of dogs do it. It is called copro somethingarother. The good news is you become very good about stoop and scoop! There is something you can put in their food to deter it. Can't recall what.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Been there done that, not with Rufus thankfully. Lots of dogs do it. It is called copro somethingarother. The good news is you become very good about stoop and scoop! There is something you can put in their food to deter it. Can't recall what.


Pineapple!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's right - pineapple chunks.
Put some chopped up on the food, when it comes out the other end and they try and eat it..... For some reason it tastes dupes gusting and it will soon stop them x
Also what are you feeding Murphy? Some foods come out still meaty.... Therefore, still desirable to eat (urgh I know!)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi used to do this. we clear it up straight away (we still go outside to the toilet with him). Best to do this as there is the worms risk and also not pleasant if he decides to give you a kiss later!

Gandhi will also eat cat poo which is even more gross. Our neighbours cats always poo in our garden (we have roses with no ground cover plants - must sort that out soon) and I have to go out and clear it up before Gandhi is allowed out to play. yuck yuck!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Gandhi used to do this. we clear it up straight away (we still go outside to the toilet with him). Best to do this as there is the worms risk and also not pleasant if he decides to give you a kiss later!
> 
> Gandhi will also eat cat poo which is even more gross. Our neighbours cats always poo in our garden (we have roses with no ground cover plants - must sort that out soon) and I have to go out and clear it up before Gandhi is allowed out to play. yuck yuck!


Sorry about the cat poo! Just awful!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Sorry about the cat poo! Just awful!


It's the worst!

I don't even mind picking up Gandhi's poo. He's ours and it's fine. I have to take a deep breath in before picking up the cat poo. They do it in the grass too so even if we get all the soil covered it doesn't solve it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> It's the worst!
> 
> I don't even mind picking up Gandhi's poo. He's ours and it's fine. I have to take a deep breath in before picking up the cat poo. They do it in the grass too so even if we get all the soil covered it doesn't solve it


They are brazen! My cat would not dream of it! On the grass in full view? Brazen!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

R&R found some in our garden and ate it - dirty dirty dogs, they got a bath as punishment! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Caught Dudley eating something in the garden - took it out of his mouth - urgh, cat poo!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They are brazen! My cat would not dream of it! On the grass in full view? Brazen!


There are a lot of cats in our area. There are 4 that come into our garden, but only two who I have seen actually pooing. I think they do it at night under the cover of darkness!

Though I sprinkled loads of this stuff on top of the flower beds which smelt horrible, and supposedly deters them, then I went back in the house and happened to glance out the window and one of them had literally just done a poo and was carefully covering it up using her front paw. So it was obviously useless!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Just to add the stuff I sprinkled was before we got Gandhi. This has been an ongoing problem!


I will stop moaning about it now


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus loves it, especially frozen, cat poopsicles. When he comes in with his nose covered with cat litter someone will shout, "close the screen to the cat litter please."


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove I had this problem with my cats and a neighbours garden. Lots of bloodmeal and lots of human hair, collected from a barber did the trick. Dig it in just a little bit below the surface. You have to reapply it every so often until they learn to go elsewhere.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Rufus loves it, especially frozen, cat poopsicles. When he comes in with his nose covered with cat litter someone will shout, "close the screen to the cat litter please."


Yuck!! Rufus!!! No kisses for you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He loves all poo. Deer, horse, cow, llama, goose, donkey, cat....he loves it all. And NO I never let him kiss me!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> He loves all poo. Deer, horse, cow, llama, goose, donkey, cat....he loves it all. And NO I never let him kiss me!


Mmmmm it's not so bad for the vegetarian eaters poo, it's the meat eaters poo that's gross!!  mainly the cat!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How do you know this, I've never tried either type?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> How do you know this, I've never tried either type?


Haha! I blame the protein intake x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I've heard they can enjoy rolling in poo as well. Like fox poo. 

This hasn't happened with us yet, but he did roll in some kind of dead animal. Other dogs were doing it too, like they were taking it in turns.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Charming aren't they.


----------

